# Brittany Ferries Spain



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have just freed up 2 x motorhome spaces and 2 x 4 berth Cabins 

Outbound Friday 15th August
Inbound Saturday 30th August

If anyone is looking for Space.

We have changed as I am going over in September to do some work.

I can also let my Friends have a discount by PM

TM


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi tm, 
just sent pm.
june


----------

